# Horrorfind Weekend 12 - 2010



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This one comes up Labor Day weekend (September 3-5), so it's probably not too early to mention it. It's being held in Gettysburg PA this year, so perhaps some of the PA Forum folks will be able to make the scene

http://www.horrorfindweekend.com/

Spooky1 and I are planning to get up there for at least one day since it's not but about an hour from where we live. We went last year to the event in Timonium and really enjoyed it.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We're going to try to go. Gonna depend on finances since we'll need to spend the night somewhere. Oh yeah, and finding someone to take care of the dog overnight since the sons that live here are completely useless! We're also going to Monster Mania this year. There is one celebrity there that I need to meet....I have an evil plan for a fellow haunter....MUAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bruce Campbell will be at Horrorfind hosting the costume contest.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am going to try and make this one since, like Roxyblue, it is only about an hour from me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I haven't been since the 1st one.
Maybe next year?


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

just found out last night that it had moved to Gettysburg. It is only 30 minutes max from my house. Then found out Labor day weekend. Crap I'll be out of town. O well. I have friends going this year. They will have to get the Clive Barker autograph for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aw, that's a shame, Ed. Guess we'll have to wait until next year to meet you


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Not that we've gotten around to buying the tickets or anything efficient like that)), but it does appear we will be going up to Gettysburg for this event on Sunday, Sept 5.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

How was it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

No killing...opps mean kidding!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to say it wasn't as good in some respects as the one we attended in Timonium last year. The space they had available for the vendor room was smaller than what they had last year, so it felt a little claustrophobic, and they did not seem to have quite the variety of vendors as last year. However, on the plus side, apparently they were packed on Saturday (we went on Sunday) and none of the vendors we chatted with felt they had wasted time and money being there.

We did go to one of the seminars on casting custom-fitted vampire teeth. This was taught by the guy who runs Creepy Cadavers out of Chambersbug, PA. Very informative and enjoyable. Apparently he's only recently started offering the custom fitted fangs, and I am happy to report that they did not sparkle

One of our fellow Halloween lovers went on Saturday with his daughter and had a total blast. He showed me several photos he took of folks in homemade costumes that were quite impressive. If I can get him to remember to email some to us, I'll post them. He and his daughter participated in the costume contest Saturday night (he went as Jack Skellington and she was dressed in a ghostly costume), so he got to meet Bruce Campbell, and his daughter won second place in one of the kid categories.

Most of the celebrities had gone for the day by the time we got around to the celebrity room, but we did see George Romero from a distance (he was quite popular) and had a very pleasant visit with Adrienne Barbeau. She's still a lovely woman and was very easy to chat with. Spooky1 got an autographed picture, but forgot to ask about getting a picture taken with her - oh well She has a second book coming out called "Love Bites" about vampires who are also not sparkly:jol:

Other than being a little disappointed about the vendor showing, we did enjoy ourselves and had a chance to visit with friends of ours who live in Gettysburg, so all in all, it was a good time.


----------

